# Mexico Reviews for August 2007



## KristinB (Aug 8, 2007)

*New:*

LeBlanc Spa Palace
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld

*Updated:*

Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay
Mazatlan
Review by: Steven Wilson

Marina El Cid Hotel & Yacht Club
Mazatlan
Review by: Steven Wilson

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Brian E & Amy Copple

The Royal Islander
Cancun
Reviews by: Cesar & Odalys Simon

Club Velas Vallarta *All Inclusive*
Puerto Vallarta
Reviews by: Pamela Fuller


----------



## KristinB (Aug 22, 2007)

*New:*

Sole Vacation Club at Sunscape Tulum
Tulum
Review by: Scott Marvin

*Updated:*

Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Cyndi P. & Stuart Johnson

Aventura Spa Palace
Puerto Aventuras
Review by: Cyndi P. & Stuart Johnson

Hacienda Del Mar Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Michael & Monica Borden Ooley

Occidental Allegro Cozumel
Cozumel
Reviews by: Ricky L. Slavings

 Imperial Fiesta Club at Hotel Casa Maya
Cancun
Reviews by: Ken Rabidou


----------

